# Fascia used as drip edge?



## canuk_guy (Jun 25, 2012)

I have never seen this...but looking at re-singling my neighbors roof, there is no drip edge. Fascia aluminum is wider than the fascia board by 1/2-3/4 inch and is bent on a 90 degree angle away from the fascia board...looks like it was done to act as a drip edge? There is no way to install a new drip edge when we re-do the roof cause of this bend. Anyone ever see this?


----------



## FerrisHI (Oct 20, 2010)

We run into that all the time over here...i have my guys score it with a knife and snap it off so we can keep the drip edge snug to the house


----------



## canuk_guy (Jun 25, 2012)

do you think it be harmful to just extend the i&w shield out over this flange...it's been like this for 25 years and don't see any problems...
the aluminum fascia is a thicker guage than the current ones and I wouldn't think that a knife could score it to the point of being able to snap it off...


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Yup.... exactly what Ferris said. Have your piece of drip or gutter apron ready to cover the snapped off edge of your fascia as you go, 10' at a time. You'll actually end up with a better edge because your drip edge and gutter apron will now extend down over the fascia making near impossible for water to get back under your edge or face metal.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

wouldn't the protruding 1/2"-3/4" slide right inside a style 'D'?


----------



## canuk_guy (Jun 25, 2012)

yes it would fit, but would then be too far away from the roof sheathing to nail down.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like doing my fascia like this when we are doing the roof and siding at same time. Only thing is I bend my fascia then 3/4" 90 then a 3" 180 back onto roof and attach like drip edge. It keeps me from face nailing, metal don't buckle, colors match and never blows off.

If it is in good shape just leave it be. If it is bent up, do like the others said and just score it from underside, bend and snap it off....then install drip edge.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Guess I don't see it...

How would this








be any closer with the edge cut off?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that detail[not that drip necessarily] can also be used going up the rake:thumbsup:


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> Guess I don't see it...
> 
> How would this
> 
> ...


It won't be closer....it would just be sealed at the top. I bend my fascia to look just like that except mine is 3" instead of 2 3/4 and 1 5/8 becomes like 6 1/4 then a 1 1/2 inch 90 return to hold soffit. Some guys just run 3/4" return on top, 1" on bottom and 6 1/4" fascia...then they can get 3 pieces per coil instead of 2, then they face nail the fascia.

The bad part about how I like to do it....is you can't replace the fascia without doing some roof work.....but then again, I am a roofer 

Sorry to ramble....just my thoughts on it.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

RandyB1986 said:


> It won't be closer....it would just be sealed at the top. I bend my fascia to look just like that except mine is 3" instead of 2 3/4 and 1 5/8 becomes like 6 1/4 then a 1 1/2 inch 90 return to hold soffit. Some guys just run 3/4" return on top, 1" on bottom and 6 1/4" fascia...then they can get 3 pieces per coil instead of 2, then they face nail the fascia.
> 
> The bad part about how I like to do it....is you can't replace the fascia without doing some roof work.....but then again, I am a roofer
> 
> Sorry to ramble....just my thoughts on it.


 I like the idea of the sealed top for back up issues in the winter when gutters are 
installed.
Just seems on most times we aren't doing the roofing and facia at the same time,
so it would add substantial costs to the job.
Also,there always seems to be a dip in the facia or high rafters that would
complicate that type of installation.How do you deal with those issues?


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oldfrt...It seems like if I allow just a little extra room on the 6 1/4 side, so that it is not real tight, it works pretty well. I nail on the top under shingles and in the bottom up thru soffit and into trim board. Sometimes it is hard to make a turd look good.....but I just try to keep polishing  I have had times where I have to use shorter metal(6-7') just to prevent serious buckles.

I know what you mean though....sometimes older homes are hard to make look nice without a major investment. I have a big job coming up like that....it is a church built in 1878. Roof system is held together with steel cables and turnbuckles...no gutter boards and wrapped. Gonna be a pita.

Best to you.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

RandyB1986 said:


> Oldfrt...It seems like if I allow just a little extra room on the 6 1/4 side, so that it is not real tight, it works pretty well. I nail on the top under shingles and in the bottom up thru soffit and into trim board. Sometimes it is hard to make a turd look good.....but I just try to keep polishing  I have had times where I have to use shorter metal(6-7') just to prevent serious buckles.
> 
> I know what you mean though....sometimes older homes are hard to make look nice without a major investment. I have a big job coming up like that....it is a church built in 1878. Roof system is held together with steel cables and turnbuckles...no gutter boards and wrapped. Gonna be a pita.
> 
> Best to you.


Make sure to take some pics.  It sounds interesting.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I take it you guys aren't installing shadow boards or drip boards on the top of the fascia and then drip,edge to that?


----------

